# منتدانا بيتسرق يارجااالة ...تااااانى



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يناير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]بالصور والدليل ...كل واحد منكم أتسرق منه موضوع *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن مش دة المهم عندى ...شوفوا هناك مين حاور أو ناقش أو وضع رأى ؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مين أختلف مع مين ؟؟!!! ولا وااااحد أبدى أى رأى ولو نونو  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عدد المشاركات هناك = بيج زيرو 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
قبل ما احط الصور أنا عايز أشكر خريستو شكر خاص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه حقيقى لفت نظرى لشئ هام جداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]( أصل اللى حصل ....إن ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ع الصوبحية وأنا لسة قدام الدكانة بارش المية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولسة باقول يا " بتاح " يا عليم يا " أحمُس " ياكريم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( على رأى ناعوتييى ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لقيت أخونا "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" باعت لى على الوول [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ألحق يا با الحاج أنت بتتسرق...يهمك الموضوع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والا عادى كأننا فى رمضان يعنى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]قلت له ناولنى اللينكات ومعها شاى بحليب الله يكرمك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعا من المعرو إن " خْرْيْسْتْوْ" يحب يخدم ويهدى نفوووس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الراجل ما تأخرش بعت لى لينكات ...فتحتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياسنننننة سووووخة ؟؟؟ ....دة المقالات بتاعتى بالنص وبنفس الفونط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألوانى المُفضلة كمان ...إيشى الأزرق على الأحمر أياه على علامات التنصيص (" ") اللى باحبها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولقيت لكم "[/FONT]**Salwa 77**[FONT=&quot]" شغااالة نقل.. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دخلت الموقع وهو ( منتدى مسيحى بالسنطة غربية ) أتضح أن السرقة مش منى أنا بس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أسيبكم مع الصور 
[/FONT]*
​




























​:smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02




*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يناير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]وفى الآخر ...أفتكاسات السرقة فى الموضوع دة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هتلاقوا أسمائكم كلكم مكتوبة وأولنا روك *​​ *[FONT=&quot]موضوعى اللى كتبته بعنوان ( عندما تعطل المنتدى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دوس عليه وعيش حياتك

:smile02:smile02:smile02
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يناير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]وعلى فكرة ...معظم الأعضاء مسروقين هناك *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ديزرت روز [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]– رورو – لوباتواثقة – آنى بيل – مدام نيفيان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة بخلاف طبعا المواضيع الروحية ...من أيمن بالهبببل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس دى جايز علشان الأستفادة الروحية يعنى ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن المواضيع الحوارية !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بنفس فونتات الكتابة والخط والألوان ؟!!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى فضيييحة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)

ده كمان موضوع اني بيل عن الروايح اتنقل  )

كلام جميل كلام معقول مااقدرش اقول حاجة عنه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)

تقريبا المنتدى عامل نسخ للموضوعات بخاصية موجودة بالمنتديات  rss   وبينقل الموضوعات تحت مسمى عضو معين


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2015)

*طول عمر منتدانا مواضيعه بتتسرق يا عبود وده حال الكبير
لكن يا ترى مين سلوى دى اللى مركزه ومتابعه معانا اوووى كده علشان نضمها لفريق الاشراف ههههه*


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طول عمر منتدانا مواضيعه بتتسرق يا عبود وده حال الكبير
> لكن يا ترى مين سلوى دى اللى مركزه ومتابعه معانا اوووى كده علشان نضمها لفريق الاشراف ههههه*



يعني اعمل منتدى صغير و اسرق المنتديات وابقي في الاشراف  :smile02


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> يعني اعمل منتدى صغير و اسرق المنتديات وابقي في الاشراف  :smile02



*جرب كده :t26::nunu0000:*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

عايز آقول حاجه .. ممكن الآخت سلوي تكون عضوه هنا ..لإن مينفعش حد يقتبس بنفس الفونت والتنسيق إلا إذا كان عضو .!!

أو تكون دي خاصيه عاديه فى المتصفحات التانيه انه لما ياخد كوبي بياخده بنفس التنسيق..

بس النقطه اللي حابب اقولها وزعلتني جامد إن الآخر يحصد ما لم يزرع ويدخل علي أرض غيره دون وجه حق.

اللي أحزني إن اللي بيعلمهولنا الكتاب غير كدا..فلما نلاقي أهل الكتاب بيعملوا كدا فدا يحتاج توبيخ علي الملأ كما نوبخ نحن هنا علي الملأ حين نُخطأ وكما وبخ الرسول رسول مثله ..

الله لم يترك ناقل المواضيع (ولن أقول سارق) كي يتهني ..بل أثبت له أنه لن يجني ثمار أو فرح نقله الغير مشروع ولم يهتم أحد بما نقل دون وجه حق..

آتمني أن نكون أمناء فيما ليس لنا لإن الله نفسه أعطانا كرامه ..فكيف نُهدرها بخيانة الأمانه ..

الآخت سلوي..لا تنزعجي منا .. لكن أنظري فقط لخلاصك . وأعتني بالكرامه التي منحك أيها الرب .

وكوني أمينه حتي يأتمنك علي ما هو أكثر ..

تنويه ..ليس فقط هذا المنتدي الذي ينقل مواضيع الأعضاء دون وجه حق ..أمثله كثيره ولم أجد منها سوي موقع واحد غير مسيحي وذكر المصدر (منتديات الكنيسه) وهذه هي الأمانه .​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

مش بعيد نلاقي التوبيك دا منقول دلوقت هناك ..أو ف أي حته تانيه ..:08:​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)

هيتنقل ماتقلقش


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

وبكدا نكون ساهمنا فى عمل دعايه رآئعه لمنتدي الأخت الحبيبه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

جاوبني بصراحه علشان هنتعاركوا دلوكيتي ..

دا انا ..!!؟

أنا بقول هيئي ميئي بودي صديئي ..!!!




​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

كلموا الآدمين..

ممكن نبعت وفد بقيادة الأخ "جرجس" بما إنه عضو من 2009 هناك لعمل هدنه وبحث ملابسات الموضوع 

دول عندهم أعضاء بالكيله ..ممكن نعمل تبادل آسري..أقصد ممكن نعمل تبادل موضوعات..

كل موضوع يتنقل من هنا يبعتولنا من عندهم 10 أعضاء حدف ..

فعلاً ..لكل مُجتهد نصيب ..لكن ربنا عمره ما يسيب الحق مداري حتي لو كنت جاري



​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

منتدانا بيتسرق يارجاله..!!!!
http://www.sg-es.net/vb/showthread.php?t=1080371​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

مش محتاجه ذكاوه يعني يا سيادة الأفوكاتو > دي بتاعة مين >[]



​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

"شعارنا ايد تبنى ايد تعلى ايدتصلى ايد متعملش غلطة هما دول فريق كنيسة مارجرجس بالسنطة"






هو المنتدي هنا مبيدلعناش ليه بجمل زي كدا ..هااا..​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2015)

مفيش ابداع حتي في السرقه واسفاه 

الجدير بالذكر نشاط سلوي الملحوظ 
انا تقريبا عرفتك هع هع هع


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> مفيش ابداع حتي في السرقه واسفاه
> 
> الجدير بالذكر نشاط سلوي الملحوظ
> انا تقريبا عرفتك هع هع هع



اعتقد ظلمناها..لان حتي الموضوع دا تنقل زي ما هو بحذفيره.؟؟

معقول يعني مش بتشوف بتنقل ايه .؟:close_tem

ولا نقلته علشان توهمنا انه عفريت تلقائي بينقل المواضيع بعد نشرها ع طووول.؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وفى الآخر ...أفتكاسات السرقة فى الموضوع دة*​​
> 
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]هتلاقوا أسمائكم كلكم مكتوبة وأولنا روك *​​
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]دوس عليه وعيش حياتك[/FONT]*​
> ...


 غريبه يعنى!!
 اصل الموضوع دا  ملهوش معنى لو واحد مش عارف الاعضاء--
 دا كان حلوته كومنت عبود على رد فعل او طريقه رد كل عضوا  و عاملها بطريقه ساخره لزيزه لو واحد ميعرفش الاعضاء دول مش هيفهم شىء من الموضوع و اعتقد مش هيهتم  اصلا !
يعنى نقل و خلاص![/FONT]


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)

يا جماعه ده اسمها خاصية الموضوعات التلقائية بتنقل من منتدى تاني او موقع لاقسام بتحددها و بتبقي اسم معين عادي


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 يناير 2015)

انا الموضوع قلب معايا بضحك بجد كنت هموووووت ضحك 
لما نقلت الموضوع ده كمان 
يوخربيتك بتجيبي لنفسك مصيبة ههههههههههه 
ده انتي اسمك ملعلع انك بتلطشي موضوعات 
هار اسوح ده غبي منه فيه مش هيعمل كدة ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2015)

معتقدش لاني فاكر الخاصيه دي 
مش بتبقي باسم عضو محدد بتبقي باسم RSS


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> معتقدش لاني فاكر الخاصيه دي
> مش بتبقي باسم عضو محدد بتبقي باسم RSS



صدقني بتبقي كده  علي حسب الاعدادات بتاعتك 

انا خبرة 10 سنين برمجة في الويب


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> صدقني بتبقي كده  علي حسب الاعدادات بتاعتك
> 
> انا خبرة 10 سنين برمجة في الويب



يعني ازاي وهي مشرفة قسم أصلاً.؟

واشمنا موضوعات اغلبها لعبود ؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)

الله اعلم  بس ده اللي انا اعرفه يا جميل


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> الله اعلم  بس ده اللي انا اعرفه يا جميل



مش انتا خبره..!!..ولا بتخبي المعلومات :nunu0000:


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> مش انتا خبره..!!..ولا بتخبي المعلومات :nunu0000:



ياعم انا علي قدي يادوبك لسه بتعلم أ-ب 

ايوه بخبي المعلومات :vava::vava: :vava::vava: :gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> ياعم انا علي قدي يادوبك لسه بتعلم أ-ب
> 
> ايوه بخبي المعلومات :vava::vava: :vava::vava: :gy0000::gy0000:



10 سنين فى أ ـ ب .؟

 شكلك انتا سلوي :gun:


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> 10 سنين فى أ ـ ب .؟
> 
> شكلك انتا سلوي :gun:



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
 انا مش هرد عليك عشان خاطر ربنا بس 
لو كنت قابلتني من فترة كنت قفلت عليك صفحة الموضوع و دبستك فيها


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا مش هرد عليك عشان خاطر ربنا بس
> لو كنت قابلتني من فترة كنت قفلت عليك صفحة الموضوع و دبستك فيها



اعطيني حريتي وفك دبوسي :smile02


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2015)

ها وبعدين 

عيب يا شباب جو الاتهامات والتهديدات 

صلو عالنبي كده وافتكرو اسم المنتدي


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ها وبعدين
> 
> عيب يا شباب جو الاتهامات والتهديدات
> 
> صلو عالنبي كده وافتكرو اسم المنتدي



طالما فيها صلي ع النبي يبقي انت دخلت منتدى تاني خالص


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)

شوف كل موضوعات البنت دي هتلاقيها ناسخة كل الموضوعات من اقسام معينة بالمنتدى بالكامل


----------



## تيمو (20 يناير 2015)

أتفق مع جوزيف، الواضح أن النقل يتم بشكل أتوماتيكي لموضوعات المنتدى العام، لأنو فروق الساعات واضح انو النقل لا يتم بواسطة شخص، يمكن سلوى عاملة متابعة أو تحديث أو أي حاجة تجعل المواضيع تظهر، كل المواضيع يالي انكتبت اليوم تم نقلها ،،

إن بعض الظن إثم سي خريستو ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

تيمو قال:


> أتفق مع جوزيف، الواضح أن النقل يتم بشكل أتوماتيكي لموضوعات المنتدى العام، لأنو فروق الساعات واضح انو النقل لا يتم بواسطة شخص، يمكن سلوى عاملة متابعة أو تحديث أو أي حاجة تجعل المواضيع تظهر، كل المواضيع يالي انكتبت اليوم تم نقلها ،،
> 
> إن بعض الظن إثم سي خريستو ​



هو مش ظن يا "تيمو" ..دي حقيقه والمواضيع بتتنقل دون مصدر ..!!

لو النقل توماتيكي توماتيكي يبقا ليه افتح ع الناس شبابيكي :vava:


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)

ده هاك معروف بيتم تركيبه لنقل الموضوعات من منتديات تانية 

بس هم هناك كمان عاملين هاك لحماية حقوق الكاتب يعني لو اتنقل الموضوع من عندهم هيظهر روابط بتربط للمنتدى  و الموضوع 

يعني ناس ناصحة  )

المفروض الادارة تعمل كده


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> ده هاك معروف بيتم تركيبه لنقل الموضوعات من منتديات تانية
> 
> بس هم هناك كمان عاملين هاك لحماية حقوق الكاتب يعني لو اتنقل الموضوع من عندهم هيظهر روابط بتربط للمنتدى  و الموضوع
> 
> ...



ما هي دي شبابيكي اللي بقول عليها :08:


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)

ماهو لو يدفعوا عربون كنا ظبطنا الاداء


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> ماهو لو يدفعوا عربون كنا ظبطنا الاداء



انتا بتشك ف قدراتنا يا أخ .؟:act31:


----------



## soul & life (20 يناير 2015)

سسسسسسسسسلووووى 
انتى بتعملى كده ازاى  يا سسلووووى ؟؟؟؟؟  فاكرين فيلم عندليب الدقى


----------



## soul & life (20 يناير 2015)

عندى فكرة  انا هنزل موضوع على المنتدى العام وحد يروح هناك ويفضل اعد ونشوف الموضوع هينزل بعد اد ايه ماشى ؟ هههههههههه فوكيرة حلوة


----------



## soul & life (20 يناير 2015)

الموضوع الى نزلته نزل بعدها بدقيقتين تقريبا


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> الموضوع الى نزلته نزل بعدها بدقيقتين تقريبا


صدقتوا بقي انها خاصية مش حد بينقل 
دايما مظلوم :vava:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> الموضوع الى نزلته نزل بعدها بدقيقتين تقريبا



دا هاك يا جاك ومتركب هناك قبل ما تحط التوبيك هوا بيستناك 
وبيخطفه من وراك وبيخش من الشباك غصب عنك أو بهواك​
:08:​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> دا هاك يا جاك ومتركب هناك قبل ما تحط التوبيك هوا بيستناك
> وبيخطفه من وراك وبيخش من الشباك غصب عنك أو بهواك​
> :08:​


لنأخذ من كل رجل قبيلة


----------



## soul & life (20 يناير 2015)

بس هو ليه مفيش اعضاءاو مشاركات ؟ ولا احنا علشان مش مسجلين فمش بيظهر لنا ؟؟؟؟
ولا هومنتدى تحت الانشاء؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> بس هو ليه مفيش اعضاءاو مشاركات ؟ ولا احنا علشان مش مسجلين فمش بيظهر لنا ؟؟؟؟
> ولا هومنتدى تحت الانشاء؟



تحت الإنشاء..يعني عليكي يا طيبه ..:08:

دول عندهم 170 الف عضو وكسور :vava:​


----------



## grges monir (20 يناير 2015)

منتدانا مميز فى اعضائة ومواضيعة
مييين بيقول  انى هناك من 2009
انا اول مشاركة ليا هناك كانت امبارح فى الرد على موضوع عبود هناك ههههههه
يعنى كل 7 سنين مشاركة هههههه
السؤال هنا
اشمعنا منتدانا بس  اللى بتعمل معاة الحاجة سلوى كدة؟؟؟؟؟
لا وماسكة الاعضاء التقال هنا هههههه
ميين سلوى دى
كنا شكينا فى حد هنا لو منتدى لسة جديد
بس دة منتدى قديم
مهجور ايوة بس لسة موجود
مين صاحب افتكاسة انها تنقل مواضيعنا من هنا يا سوسة 
جاوب يا عيااااااااد ههه


----------



## grges monir (20 يناير 2015)

اوعى يا عياد تفهم انى بقول انك مشارك فى الجريمة
انا قصدى انك سوسة بتجيب التايهة


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

مش انتا قلت يا أخ "جرجس" إنك هناك من 2009

دول طلعو 173 مش 170 الف


----------



## soul & life (20 يناير 2015)

لا بجديا جماعة دى حاجة غريبة جدا ؟!!


----------



## grges monir (20 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بالصور والدليل ...كل واحد منكم أتسرق منه موضوع *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن مش دة المهم عندى ...شوفوا هناك مين حاور أو ناقش أو وضع رأى ؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مين أختلف مع مين ؟؟!!! ولا وااااحد أبدى أى رأى ولو نونو *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]عدد المشاركات هناك = بيج زيرو
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> قبل ما احط الصور أنا عايز أشكر خريستو شكر خاص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه حقيقى لفت نظرى لشئ هام جداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...


شكلة ياسر مظبط هناك من ورانا ههههههه[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (20 يناير 2015)

وعندهم سول ولايف هناك برضو و طلعت افضل عضوة 2014 سبحاان الله


----------



## grges monir (20 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> مش انتا قلت يا أخ "جرجس" إنك هناك من 2009
> 
> دول طلعو 173 مش 170 الف


اة سجلت بس ولم اشارك الا فى تعليق يتيم امس على سرقة موضوع اللاهم بتاع عبود يا خريستو


----------



## grges monir (20 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> وعندهم سول ولايف هناك برضو و طلعت افضل عضوة 2014 سبحاان الله


يعنى تكسبى هنا وهناك
اية الكوسة دى ههههه
اللى غايظنى انك تكسبى هناك وانتى  مش مسجلة
انا اللى مشترك طنشونى هههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> وعندهم سول ولايف هناك برضو و طلعت افضل عضوة 2014 سبحاان الله



انتي مستقله بنفسك..
دنتي سرك بااتع..​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> اة سجلت بس ولم اشارك الا فى تعليق يتيم امس على سرقة موضوع اللاهم بتاع عبود يا خريستو



اه تمام كدا ..منا مش قلت شاركت..
بس ممكن نتخذك واجهه مُشرفه وتقود القافله إلي هوناك..

ممكن تكون دبلوماسي فذ ونحاول نتفاوض مع الأدمين .!​


----------



## soul & life (20 يناير 2015)

قربت اصدق انى اثنين


----------



## soul & life (20 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> يعنى تكسبى هنا وهناك
> اية الكوسة دى ههههه
> اللى غايظنى انك تكسبى هناك وانتى  مش مسجلة
> انا اللى مشترك طنشونى هههه



هههههه اومالايه يا جرجس اصله انا بروحين وبعدين انت سفيرنا هناك يا مشرفنا 
يا مشرفناا:smile02


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)

ده احنا من عابدين يا فضائيين


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يناير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]طيب بما ان جوزيف مستأكد تمام الأستؤكد *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى نعمل فيهم مغرز ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أية رأيكم لما اكتب ناو توبيك جديد بعنوان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا [/FONT]**salwa 77**[FONT=&quot] انا حومارة ( بالواو بتبقى ليها وقع لزيز )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين نملاه شتايم ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو فوكيرة شيطانية ...نضرب عليهم إقرار بأسم منتداهم بأنهم حرامية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعد ما يتلطش الباشا يحذف الموضوع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية رأيكم ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو لو حد عنده أقتراح سم ...ياريت نسمعوا منه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياللا فين شلة الشياطين والمارقين والكفرة ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى موافق يرفع أيده ....
مووووافقة
:smile02:smile02:smile02
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]طيب بما ان جوزيف مستأكد تمام الأستؤكد *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى نعمل فيهم مغرز ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أية رأيكم لما اكتب ناو توبيك جديد بعنوان*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا [/FONT]**salwa 77**[FONT=&quot] انا حومارة ( بالواو بتبقى ليها وقع لزيز )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين نملاه شتايم ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو فوكيرة شيطانية ...نضرب عليهم إقرار بأسم منتداهم بأنهم حرامية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعد ما يتلطش الباشا يحذف الموضوع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية رأيكم ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو لو حد عنده أقتراح سم ...ياريت نسمعوا منه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياللا فين شلة الشياطين والمارقين والكفرة ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى موافق يرفع أيده ....
> مووووافقة
> :smile02:smile02:smile02
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



الله يكرمك بلاش افكر في اي حاجة من الحاجات دي   :vava:
اعتقد ان الحل ان في كل موضوع يبقي الرابط بتاع المنتدى موجود عشان حتي لو سرق الموضوع 
بيبقي بيعمل ريفرال للمنتدى و بيتعرف انه ملطوش  

الادارة تركب الهاك حماية الحقوق او ممكن تعدل في قالب ظهور الموضوع يظهر اسم المنتدى تلقائيا 
[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يناير 2015)

ينهار يا عوبد 
لا طبعا موش موافقه 
يبقى فرقنا عنها إيه ههههههههه قول لشوشو يركن على جنب .
خلينا نفكر فوكيره فيها محبه 
و عمتا مفيش حد مش بيغلط و إكيد لازم يتعلم من الغلط 
هئ ممكن تكون عائزا تعمل تنشيط لمنتداها بائ طريقه 
و اعتقد لو حد منا سجل فئ المنتدى هناك و كلمها بمحبه هتسمع 
أو ممكن نأخذ جزء من فكرتك يا عوبد و نعمل لها موضوع بس نشرح فيه وجه اعتراضنا 
و نشرح إيه مدايقنا و نوجهها إيه أسلوب النقل و المفروض تكتب إيه و كذا . 
فيه فعلا. مش بيبقى فاهم أن الموضوع ذا ممكن يدائق حد بما أن النت مفتوح و كله بينقل . 
و إكيد لو تعاملنا بمحبه يبقى هتتفهم و تتعلم من خطائها 
بس كدأ.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يناير 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ينهار يا عوبد
> لا طبعا موش موافقه
> يبقى فرقنا عنها إيه ههههههههه قول لشوشو يركن على جنب .


*يعنى أنا أكتب واتعب وأنقل وأجيب لينكات وأصور منتديات
ولا حدش عبرنى بتقييم واحد 
أو حتى سندوتش جبنة رومى 
وأنتى تردى وتاخدى تقييمين ؟؟؟
هو أنتى ناقصة تقييمات يا حوبو ؟
:smile02




*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يناير 2015)

*بقوا تلات تقييمات 
طاااااااااب ع البركة يا رجالة 
هنفذ انا بقى بطريقتى 
:smile02
*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بقوا تلات تقييمات
> طاااااااااب ع البركة يا رجالة
> هنفذ انا بقى بطريقتى
> :smile02
> *​



متابع لخطة الانتحار :*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بقوا تلات تقييمات
> طاااااااااب ع البركة يا رجالة
> هنفذ انا بقى بطريقتى
> :smile02
> *​



لا يا متر أرجوك متعملش كدا ..أرجووك..​


----------



## grges monir (20 يناير 2015)

على فكرة احنا بنعمل دعاية للعد و هههههههه


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (20 يناير 2015)

هناك اقتباس وهناك سرقة
فالاقتباس هو نقل موضوع يُعجِب الناقل
ويكتب أسفل الموضوع كلمة منقووول
حفاظاً على ملكية صاحب الموضوع،
وإقراراً(من الناقل) بان الموضوع له كاتب 
وصاحب، وما هو الا ناقل مُعجَب.
أما السرقة، فهي النقل بلا إشارة ان الموضوع 
هو منقول وبهذا يكون قد ظلم صاحب الموضوع
وسرق مجهوده ووقته وموهبته.
وللاسف تكثر حالات سرقة المواضيع في المنتديات
وتبقى السرقة هي سرقة، مهما اُعطِيَ لها من مبرر!

شكرا على الموضوع المُهِم
اخي الفاضل عبود عبده عبود
الرب يبارك حياتك

كنتُ قد نشرتُ موضوع في وقت سابق
في المنتدى، وهو بالحقيقة (منقول بتصرف)
يتحدث عن السرقات في المنتديات، 
وادناه رابط الموضوع

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=255457
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2015)

*طيب ما تكتبلها يا عبود موضوع عنوانه اقر واعترف انا سلوى ان كل مواضيعى ملطوشه من منتدى الكنيسه ونبقى ضربنا عصفورين بحجر واحد اعترفت رسمى بالسرقه وعملنا دعايه لمنتدانا *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يناير 2015)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طيب ما تكتبلها يا عبود موضوع عنوانه اقر واعترف انا سلوى ان كل مواضيعى ملطوشه من منتدى الكنيسه ونبقى ضربنا عصفورين بحجر واحد اعترفت رسمى بالسرقه وعملنا دعايه لمنتدانا *


*بس كدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عيوووونى
هظبط لك أقرار من اللى مابيخرش المية 
:smile02
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 يناير 2015)

*اصول  النقل  والاستدلال اصول ثابته   -  اخلاقيات عضوية المنتديات  - والنقل  والاستدلال   واضحة  - نحتاج الى ميثاق شرف اعلامى مسيحى 

انا بصفتى مصري قبطى ارثوزوكسي  اتقدم بالإعتذار   للمنتدى واصحابه وادارته  ومشرفيه  و  اعضاءه على اختلاف مشاربهم ...
واتمنى من الاخوة فى كنيسة  مارجرجس بالسنطة   معاقبة المسئؤلين عن هذا التهريج والاسفاف المعيب  للكل.*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

*مفهاش حاجه يا جماعه لو الأستاذ "جرجس" أو أي عضو يكلم الأدمين هناك ويعمل توبيك بإن كدا إحنا فعلاً بنشوه صورة تعاليم كتابنا..مفهاش حاجه لما نعرفهم كدا ..بدل ما نفرع الموضوع وكأننا عايزينه يستمر ..
مش هيفيد بحاجه نقعد نعمل توبيكات ونكتب فيها أي كلام..
لو أخطأ إليك أخوك عاتبه .!!

يعني نروح نعاتبهم هناك بأي طريقه ونوضح إن كدا مش إحنا بنضر مسيحنا الحي..!!*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يناير 2015)

*إرسو لكم على بر ...
أفتح الشباك وألا أقفله ؟
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 يناير 2015)

هههههههههه أنا مش عارفه الموضوع ده قلب معايا بالضحك مش قادرة :smile02 وخصوصا لما دخلت هناك ، وشوفت المواضيع و بالأخص موضوع عبود بتاع لما المنتدي يتعطل ، واسامي الأعضاء منقوله  بالنص واسم روك منور فوق ههههههه ابسط ياروك طلعت في التلفزيون ، بجد آيه ده ؟ :smile02:smile02
وموضوعي بتاع اي كلام منقول هناك ، وانا كاتبه فيه أني كنت قاعده زهقانة ، اول ماقريت انها ناقلة نفس الكلام انفجرت في الضحك 
ممكن يكون فعلا نقل اوتوماتيك؟ أصل ده شيء مش طبيعي ، شيء لا يصدكه عكل ، ده حتي الموضوع ده اتسرق ، يعني لو حد بينقل ازاي هينقل موضوع زي ده ويبين التهمه علي نفسه ، متهيألي ده نقل اوتوماتيك ، ياما اللي بينقل مبيقراش 
هما شكلهم بيحبوك ياعبود ، بينقلولك اي حاجة من غير قراية :smile02


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2015)

*خلاص كده تم التاكد يا عوبد 
ده هاك 
لان في اكتر من موضوع اتنقل باسم الاخت سلوي 
وهي مش متواجده هناك من بدري 
مع العلم ان معندهمش خاصيه الانفيزبول 

*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههههه أنا مش عارفه الموضوع ده قلب معايا بالضحك مش قادرة :smile02 وخصوصا لما دخلت هناك ، وشوفت المواضيع و بالأخص موضوع عبود بتاع لما المنتدي يتعطل ، واسامي الأعضاء منقوله  بالنص واسم روك منور فوق ههههههه ابسط ياروك طلعت في التلفزيون ، بجد آيه ده ؟ :smile02:smile02
> وموضوعي بتاع اي كلام منقول هناك ، وانا كاتبه فيه أني كنت قاعده زهقانة ، اول ماقريت انها ناقلة نفس الكلام انفجرت في الضحك
> ممكن يكون فعلا نقل اوتوماتيك؟ أصل ده شيء مش طبيعي ، شيء لا يصدكه عكل ، ده حتي الموضوع ده اتسرق ، يعني لو حد بينقل ازاي هينقل موضوع زي ده ويبين التهمه علي نفسه ، متهيألي ده نقل اوتوماتيك ، ياما اللي بينقل مبيقراش
> هما شكلهم بيحبوك ياعبود ، بينقلولك اي حاجة من غير قراية :smile02


نقل اوتوماتيك وبعدين بيشوفوا اللي مش مناسب معاهم بيحذفوه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> نقل اوتوماتيك وبعدين بيشوفوا اللي مش مناسب معاهم بيحذفوه


*طيب نعمل معاهم الجُلاشة ؟؟؟
:smile02
*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب نعمل معاهم الجُلاشة ؟؟؟
> :smile02
> *​


اعمل ياكبير ,

اانا من رايي اننا نعمل الجلاشة مع اللي نقل الخبر اصلا و اللي بيهدي النفوس 

" كريس "  :smile02 
كانوا سارقين ناقلين ماحدش عارف عنهم حاجة هو السبب و هو اللي غلطان 

:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## Desert Rose (20 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> نقل اوتوماتيك وبعدين بيشوفوا اللي مش مناسب معاهم بيحذفوه



ما هو كل حاجة مش مناسبة معاهم ، يعني لما نقول أسامي الأعضاء في موضوع عبود ، ده مناسب معاهم؟ لما الموضوع ده نفسه يتنقل ده مناسب؟ فيه عفريت :smile02 نعمل زار في المنتدي بقا :smile02


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> ما هو كل حاجة مش مناسبة معاهم ، يعني لما نقول أسامي الأعضاء في موضوع عبود ، ده مناسب معاهم؟ لما الموضوع ده نفسه يتنقل ده مناسب؟ فيه عفريت :smile02 نعمل زار في المنتدي بقا :smile02


عاوزين يتشهروا يا جماعه عاتي كاننا في رمضان علي راي عبود 
دي ضريبة الشهرة :smile02


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> اعمل ياكبير ,
> 
> اانا من رايي اننا نعمل الجلاشة مع اللي نقل الخبر اصلا و اللي بيهدي النفوس
> 
> ...



انا غلطان فعلاً..


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)




----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)

ده مش بس سلوي ده كمان الادمن


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> ده مش بس سلوي ده كمان الادمن


:new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## grges monir (20 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> *مفهاش حاجه يا جماعه لو الأستاذ "جرجس" أو أي عضو يكلم الأدمين هناك ويعمل توبيك بإن كدا إحنا فعلاً بنشوه صورة تعاليم كتابنا..مفهاش حاجه لما نعرفهم كدا ..بدل ما نفرع الموضوع وكأننا عايزينه يستمر ..
> مش هيفيد بحاجه نقعد نعمل توبيكات ونكتب فيها أي كلام..
> لو أخطأ إليك أخوك عاتبه .!!
> 
> يعني نروح نعاتبهم هناك بأي طريقه ونوضح إن كدا مش إحنا بنضر مسيحنا الحي..!!*​


وحياة النبى دخلت وعلقت وقولت كدة ههههههه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يناير 2015)

اه لو ماكنش حرام كنا عملنا حاجات تانية


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2015)

*يا نهار ضحك 
ده انا ضحكت ضحك السنين 
بس برضه انا مافهمتش هى فعلا بتنقل الموضوع ولا هو بيتنقل لوحده 
حد يفهمنى يا ناااس 
عشان انا توهت منى 
*​


----------



## My Rock (20 يناير 2015)

المنتدى فيه خاصية ال RSS التي تعرض أخر 10 مواضيع في المنتدى بشكل feed سهل سحبه وتصفحه.. للأسف هذه الخاصية يقوم البعض بسوء إستخدامها ونسخ مواضيع المنتدى لمنتدياتهم..

المهم.. تم تعطيل خاصية ال RSS في المنتدى.. يعني لن يكون بإمكان المنتديات الاخرى نقل مواضيع المنتدى تلقائية بعد الآن..

يا موعين..


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يناير 2015)

*قطاع ارزاق يا عبود انت وكريس*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

My Rock قال:


> المنتدى فيه خاصية ال RSS التي تعرض أخر 10 مواضيع في المنتدى بشكل feed سهل سحبه وتصفحه.. للأسف هذه الخاصية يقوم البعض بسوء إستخدامها ونسخ مواضيع المنتدى لمنتدياتهم..
> 
> المهم.. تم تعطيل خاصية ال RSS في المنتدى.. يعني لن يكون بإمكان المنتديات الاخرى نقل مواضيع المنتدى تلقائية بعد الآن..
> 
> يا موعين..



حضرتك دا يأثر فى بحث الزوار عن الموضوعات..قصدي هل تعطيل الخاصيه يمنع ظهور موضوعات الكنيسه فى جوجل عند البحث.؟

شكرا للإنقاذ والتدخل..​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *قطاع ارزاق يا عبود انت وكريس*​



شفت .. الـ RSS هيشفطنا احنا بشحمنا ولحمنا لما ميلاقيش حاجه يشفطها .


----------



## My Rock (20 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> حضرتك دا يأثر فى بحث الزوار عن الموضوعات..قصدي هل تعطيل الخاصيه يمنع ظهور موضوعات الكنيسه فى جوجل عند البحث.؟
> 
> شكرا للإنقاذ والتدخل..​



لا يؤثر على محركات البحث.. 
حتى نقل المواضيع لا يؤثر على جوجل.. لان جوجل لديه نظام يعرف من خلاله اي موقع هو صاحب الموضوع الأصلي.
تعطيلي للخاصية هو بسبب التأثير على نفسية الأعضاء بسبب نقل مواضيعهم بدون اذن منهم وليس لتأثير على محركات البحث.


----------



## grges monir (20 يناير 2015)

روك اختصر وقفلنا الموضوع بشياكة
باظت السهراية يا عبوووود   ههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (20 يناير 2015)

My Rock قال:


> المنتدى فيه خاصية ال RSS التي تعرض أخر 10 مواضيع في المنتدى بشكل feed سهل سحبه وتصفحه.. للأسف هذه الخاصية يقوم البعض بسوء إستخدامها ونسخ مواضيع المنتدى لمنتدياتهم..
> 
> المهم.. تم تعطيل خاصية ال RSS في المنتدى.. يعني لن يكون بإمكان المنتديات الاخرى نقل مواضيع المنتدى تلقائية بعد الآن..
> 
> يا موعين..



ياعيني عليكي ياسلوي، هتجيبي مواضيع منين دلوقتي يأختي :smile02 مكانش يومك :smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2015)

*اهداء للاخت العزيزة "سلوى"*

[YOUTUBE]dWr3cD2ca-s[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## My Rock (20 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> روك اختصر وقفلنا الموضوع بشياكة
> باظت السهراية يا عبوووود   ههههههههه



لو حابين نطول السهرة ونفتح التلفزيون، اوف قصدي ال RSS فانا جاهز :gy0000:


----------



## grges monir (20 يناير 2015)

My Rock قال:


> لو حابين نطول السهرة ونفتح التلفزيون، اوف قصدي ال RSS فانا جاهز :gy0000:


احنا منتدى ديمقراطى يا زعيم
 يعنى الاغلبية عاوزة سهرة يبقى خلاص
محدش يعرف يقول خلاص قفلنا  ولمينا الكراسى:smil12:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

My Rock قال:


> لو حابين نطول السهرة ونفتح التلفزيون، اوف قصدي ال RSS فانا جاهز :gy0000:



أحبك يا "ROCK" لما تبقي بيبي :08:


----------



## aymonded (20 يناير 2015)

ايه الموضوع القصير ده كله، وبعدين انتوا زعلانين علشان شوية موضوعات اتنقلت بخاصية RSS، انا كل ما كتبته من سنة 2006 إلى اليوم كله اتنقل بعد كتابته بشوية، بل هناك من طبعه ووزعة ووصلت لي نسخة كمان منه ههههههههههههه... فعادي يعني، النقل من النت ده بقى طبيعي.... كل نقل وانتم طيبين...​


----------



## aymonded (21 يناير 2015)

لا تنسوا تقنين يوم العيد وتثبيته
عيد نقل سعيد عليكم كلكم يا رب






​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2015)

ليه كده ياسلوي
بتاخدي حاجه مش بتاعتك ليه ياسوسو
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*بس علي فكرة دي حاجه مش وحشة
لان مابيتسرقش غير الاغنياء
واحنا منتدانا غني بسمعته الطيبه
ومواضيعه المميزة الجميله
والمحبة الرائعه اللي مابين الاعضاء**



*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 يناير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> ايه الموضوع القصير ده كله، وبعدين انتوا زعلانين علشان شوية موضوعات اتنقلت بخاصية RSS، انا كل ما كتبته من سنة 2006 إلى اليوم كله اتنقل بعد كتابته بشوية، بل هناك من طبعه ووزعة ووصلت لي نسخة كمان منه ههههههههههههه... فعادي يعني، النقل من النت ده بقى طبيعي.... كل نقل وانتم طيبين...​



حضرتك بتتكلم جد أستاذي..!!

يعني طبعوا كتابات حضرتك فى كتب ..!!

وكمان وصلتك نُسخه .!!!

طيب وأنا نُسختي فيييين .. هاا .. فييين ..؟

بس بجد بجد .. احلي حاجه فيك يا أستاذنا إن كل حاجه عندك 
(عآآآتتي كإننا عند رمضآآن)
وسلمولي علي 
ناقِل إبن منقول من الجحافل والفحول
:beee:​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 يناير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> لا تنسوا تقنين يوم العيد وتثبيته
> عيد نقل سعيد عليكم كلكم يا رب
> 
> 
> ...


:dntknw:
طيب ودا نِحتفل بيه إذاي أستاذنا.؟
:new4:​


----------



## grges monir (21 يناير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> لا تنسوا تقنين يوم العيد وتثبيته
> عيد نقل سعيد عليكم كلكم يا رب
> 
> 
> ...


وينفع كدة يا مشرفنا
يعنى احنا اصحاب المطبعة  ومنعرفش نسرق كتاب زيهم ههههههه


----------



## aymonded (21 يناير 2015)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
كل واحد وشطارته بقى
​


----------



## aymonded (21 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> حضرتك بتتكلم جد أستاذي..!!
> 
> يعني طبعوا كتابات حضرتك فى كتب ..!!
> 
> ...



لأ مش وصلت لطباعة كتب
ده كان عبارة عن بروشور فيه مقالات
​


----------



## aymonded (21 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> :dntknw:
> طيب ودا نِحتفل بيه إذاي أستاذنا.؟
> :new4:​




في كل يوم احتفال كل واحد يوعمول
موضوع يتسرق في هذا اليوم :spor22:​


----------



## philanthropist (21 يناير 2015)

السرقة حرام و ده مجهود ناس بتقعد تكتب عشان تفيد غيرها و ناس،تانية تنقل ع الجاهز حرام كدة ربنا يسامح كل اللي بيسرق مجهود غيره


----------

